# Lighting



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

Ok so I am going to go from a 600 watt umbrella light to a 1000 watt. Need more room. Few question. Doing some reading the last few days and looks like the wing style does not reflect like as well as all the others like cool tubes. Which do you use and why?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2013)

I only use cool tubes for smaller wattage bulbs.  I find that a large air cooled hood works best for me with larger wattages.


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

I have a guy that will sell me this for $130 is why I was asking about cool tube. It is a 1000 Watt. As far as the cords it is because he made them long but I can fix that to where it does not look like a hack job.


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

Will not let me upload photo. Will try again.


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

Or should I just go for this style?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2013)

I cannot keep a 1000W cool without an air cooled hood.  I think given a choice between the 2, I would purchase the one with the cool tube.  Do you have a centrifuge type fan to cool it?


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

Yes I have a fan to install on the tube. So do you think this would be a better light choice over my 600 watt 42" umbrella to get light deeper into the plants? I have my area down to 16sq feet.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

I use air cooled hoods, as I run a closed system with CO2.

I like air cooled hoods better because I can get my lights closer to the plants also.

If you are able to control the heat a 1000 watt ballast would give you the ability to add co2 later if you desire, but a 600 is plenty for 16 sqft.

I use 1200 watts in 16sqft with co2 with success, if you can control the heat I would go with the 1000 with an a/c hood


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

I am having a problem with this 42" umbrella getting deep in the canopy. I have 9 plants in this area and think I might have to go a little bigger also.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

I do not care for umbrella reflectors


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

It worked great when starting. But out grew it fast. Plants in flower so far have grown 14 inches in 7 days. But need to get deep now.


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

So for the price it would make a good upgrade?


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

Havingfun said:
			
		

> So for the price it would make a good upgrade?


I have no idea as I have not shopped for a complete lighting set up in quite a few years. I purchase most of my supplies from plantlightinghydroponics.com


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

pcduck I guess I should word it different. Would you upgrade to this system for $125 over a 600 watt Umbrella? Would it make a big differences as far as light to my girls?


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

These are my girls
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64728


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2013)

I would ditch the umbrella and just purchase a a/c reflector. Keep the 600 if you are using an enclosed 16 sqft area


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 25, 2013)

I have recently discovered a design flaw in the cooltubes that are the older style with the internal reflector. I have replaced all of mine that have the internal reflectors with the new external hoods that mount to the cooltube. I measured the light output of all of my cooltubes with a lux meter and then checked the output of the new fixtures and found that with the old style inner reflector, I was losing upwards of 25% of the available lumens. I tried this test again with several of the fixtures and brand new bulbs and still had the same results.

I wouldn't buy an older cooltube. You would be better off with either the new style or a standard vented hood that is as large as you can afford. The bigger the fixture, the better the light footprint. I now use this light fixture with 600w: http://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hp...-600w-hps-mh-dimmable-6-cool-tube-xl-set.html  

I am not absolutely certain as I don't have the tools to measure the older fixture for light angles but it appears to me that the rounded shape of the internal reflectors cause the light being emitted from the upper half of the bulb to get trapped in a reflective loop which causes the light energy to be lost as heat. I was able to correspond this to higher heat levels in the older tubes versus the newer fixtures where there is no internal reflector within the cool tube itself.


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

Thanks that is the info I was needing. Well I have a buyer for my 600 watt system for $250 so as soon as I find one they are buying mine.


----------



## Havingfun (May 25, 2013)

Ok think I will order this on Tuesday. Thank you all for saving my butt!
hxxp://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/best-grow-light-systems/1000-watt-grow-light-sets/ipower-grow-light-1000w-hps-mh-dimmable-cool-tube-xl-set.html


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 26, 2013)

I think you will like this light, and your plants will love it  It does require some assembly of the hood to attach it to the tube but all you need is a phillips screwdriver and a small pair of pliars. Make sure to peel the plastic protective sheet off of the reflector before you put it together


----------



## Havingfun (May 26, 2013)

I am a field tech so don't think that will be a problem putting it together. LOL Wont post on here what I do for a living. But think I can handle it.  . I had one plant that is acting funny. leaf curl and it was in a smaller pot. Well pulled her out and low and behold she was root bound like no other. Well it is in a 3g pot now.


----------

